# Bluetooth-Sicherheit ist kaputt.



## Inzersdorfer (16. August 2019)

Bluetooth-Sicherheit ist kaputt.

 Eine internationale Forschergruppe konnte eine systemimmanente Unsicherheit beim Schlüsselaustausch von Bluetooth nachweisen, dabei kann ein Angreifer die Entropie des Schlüssels auf 1 Byte Länge standardkonform herunterverhandeln, und somit recht einfach mittels Bruteforce knacken. 


KNOB Attack


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2019)

Wobei nicht da steht, welche Standards betroffen sind.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (16. August 2019)

Bluetooth Core Specification versions 4.2 to 5.1

https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/918987/

Tech Update – 13/08/2019 | Bluetooth Technology Website


----------



## Cuddleman (21. August 2019)

Heißt das jetzt, das alles vor 4.2 sicherer ist?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (22. August 2019)

Eigentlich betrifft es ALLE Bluetooth-Geräte und ist auch nicht verlustfrei zu patchen. Die Lücke ist ja in den Spezifikationen verankert, damit auch Bluetoothgeräte mit geringster Rechenkapazität wie Mäuse, Tastaturen u. dergl. eine verschlüsselte Verbindung aufnehmen können ist die minimale Schlüssellänge 1 Byte, per Brutforce in ca. 0,1 Sekunden zu knacken. 

Um hier Abhilfe zu schaffen müssten wohl solche Geräte zukünftig von der Verbindungsaufnahme ausgeschloßen werden, ob sich die Hersteller das trauen bleibt fraglich, das gäbe einen weltweiten Shitstorm oder eher einen Shittornado.


----------



## Malkolm (22. August 2019)

Bluetooth und Sicherheit gingen ohnehin nie zusammen.


----------

